# Forum time outs



## domtyler (11 Sep 2007)

Can we get rid of or at least reduce the silly little rules that say you have to wait 30 secs between posts and ten seconds between searches?

I realise they have part to play in keeping things spam free etc. but do they have to be so long?


----------



## Maz (11 Sep 2007)

I've seen it on other forums too. I _think _it's to do with processing time to carry out the requested function. I could be wrong though...


----------



## Shaun (11 Sep 2007)

The posting delay is there to avoid flooding (masses of posts that overrun the forums.)

The search delay is there to stop the server being brought to a standstill by masses of (processor intensive) search requests.

I've reviewed the timings and reduced the posting delay to 20 seconds, and search delay to 5 seconds.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## domtyler (11 Sep 2007)

Cheers Shaun!


----------



## Pete (11 Sep 2007)

TBH I'd never realised there was a 'between-posts' delay - never hit it - obviously not as fecund* a poster as some of you... I had noticed the 'between-searches' timeout but it never bothered me even at ten seconds. What's ten seconds in a lifetime?

*is that the right word?


----------

